# Do any of you actually breed mealworms?



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Hi all.

Over the last few years I have set up breeding colonies of mealworms (allowing them to change into beetles first obviously) but I have never had any decent results, not even a handful of mealworms.

Are any of you having luck with it?

I am cleaning out our garage this weekend and will have a working area in the corner that I would like to use for breeding mealies, morios, waxies and roaches.

I have lots of really useful boxes and similar.

Just curious how any of you are breeding them well.

Look forward to some (hopefully) positive feedback!

Gary


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

We breed ours in a single lunch box, chuck in a carrot onece a week, leave them in bran, and leave them too it, Thats enough for 4 leos.


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I just chucked mine out the other week...

Bunch of randy beetles + substrate + regualr fresh veg + heat + egg carton + 4 months = 5 small mealworm :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

im in the process of trying to breed them now.
i have a bran substrate. some egg cartons for them to climb on,m over 20 beetles and some heat for them. im just waiting now.
i keep giving them fresh veg now and again along with other foods.


----------



## reptiles! (Sep 27, 2007)

i ahve to admit they take ages to grow, but once they get going, youll alwas have them... if that make sense.


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

Mine are breeding faaaar too well for one leo, so the local bluetits get some every day and love me! 

They're pretty much just left to get on with it - nice deep substrate (3" or 4") of mixed oats and bran, and a few slices of carrot/apple/whatever every few days. 

I found that too much veg/moisture was making the colony stinky, which made me clean it out, which got rid of eggs and tiny babies, which kinda defeated the object. Now rather than keeping them all permanently gutloaded, I fish out the ones that are gonna be dinner and keep them in a tub with a more varied diet for a few days. 

The only other thing is if I see any pupae I put them into a waxworm pot on the surface to keep them safe (the others seem to like to munch on them whilst they're vulnerable) then release them again once they hatch into beetles.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

one day mine turned into beetles I stuck the beetles in a tub with some apple changed the apple every week, and looked and one day I had loads of meal worms


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

I will have to have another go!!

Any pics of your setups?

Cheers

Gary


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

yeah pics would be great, you whack the beetles in a tub? filled with bran? i have mine in a cricket pot, with a toilet roll tube and bug grub, they seem to be scoffing it, what do the eggs look like?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

u wont see them. the baby mealworms are so tiny, u have to look through a jewleers loop to see em!!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

i use a heat mat with mine.....makes them turn quicker


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*me too..............*

I have two colonies of different sizes, just started the third colony last week. 
Beetles are in bran in a fish tank, they get fresh veg every other day.
they will lay for four months apparently - best to take them out every now and again and transfer the tiny ones - which incidently, you won't really be able to see - so do it carefully - into a lunchbox, then give them some fresh veg - fill your fishtank or container up again with bran, 3 inches deep and let them carry on - if you have loads to feed, start new colonies about once a month. The baby mealies in the lunchbox or cricket tub - whatever do best at around 77 degrees, although they don't seem to like the heat much.
Try and put your veg in the bran with some peel still on, it helps a bit to prevent the mould growing in the bran. Careful when you throw out the veg next as you may not see the tiny ones either in it or on it.
Its really quite easy.


----------

